# Installation der neuen ATI-Treiber

## equinox0r

ATI-BLOG-MINI-HOWTO

Nachdem ich schon fast an den neuen Treibern verzweifelt bin hab ich es eben doch geschafft meine Radeon 9600Pro zum Funktionieren zu bewegen.

Eigentlich ist es auch gar nicht schwer das Ding zum Laufen zu kriegen, man sollte nur folgendes tun:

Alles unnötige wieder runter:

Um sicherzugehen dass wir keinen unnötigen Datenmüll und/oder falsche Dateien haben schmeißen wir alles weg was stören könnte:

```
emerge unmerge ati-drivers

emerge unmerge x11-drm   ## ich benutz einen 2.6er Kernel

rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
```

Das wärs auch schon.

HINWEIS: Ab der ATI-Treiber-Version 8.10.19 braucht man einen Kernel > 2.6.10

Wichtig für die Leute, die beim Laden des fglrx-Modules die Fehlermeldung "fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range" erhalten.

Kernel updaten:

Generell halte ich es für am Besten die gentoo-dev-sources (heissen jetzt gentoo-sources) installiert zu haben. Und da wir Gentooianer ja von Natur aus faul sind  :Wink:  wird hier nicht erklärt wie man den Kernel austauscht, hier gehts nur um die Fakten:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Dort brauchen wir dann folgendes:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ##  ist bei den ATI-Treibern dabei
```

 :Exclamation:  Hinweis: Wenn Ihr /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) fest eincompiliert muss später in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf "UseInternalAGPGART" auf "no" gesetzt werden bzw. als Modul (agpgart) ebensolches geladen werden.

Verwendet Ihr das Kernelmodul nicht sondern das vom ATI-Treiber muss "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes" eingetragen werden.

Dies ist wichtig für später wenn wir in Schritt 4 fglrxconfig ausführen. Dort wird dann gefragt ob genau dieser aktiviert werden soll; bitte in eigenem Ermessen und je nach Kernelkonfiguration selbst machen  :Very Happy: 

Das wars auch schon, bitte einmal compilieren, Module nicht vergessen und das ganze nach /boot kopieren.

Ein bisschen Prozessorlast:

Als nächstes wollen wir nun die benötigten Treiber wieder installieren 

```
echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ati-drivers
```

Zur Sicherheit führen wir noch ein 

```
opengl-update ati
```

 aus, um auch ganz sicher den richtigen Treiber auszuwählen.

Ein bisschen Wuselarbeit:

Jetzt wirds bäh: 

```
xorgconfig
```

 Wurschtelt Euch da durch, das sollte an sich kein Problem sein. Beim Grafikkartentreiber ist es egal was angegeben wird, wir werden das im übernächsten Schritt gleich wieder ändern.

```
fglrxconfig
```

 Hier bitte etwas genauer aufpassen was Ihr angebt, richtet Ihr den TV-Ausgang ein, wählt als MonitorLayout bitte "auto - auto".

Als nächstes suchen wir uns in der von fglrxconfig erstellen /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 folgenden Teil heraus

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    .... 

EndSection
```

 und fügen ihn an gleicher Stelle in die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf. In genau dieser Datei müssen auch folgende Einträge vorhanden sein:

```
Section "Module"

    ....

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group   "video"

        Mode    0666

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"   ## <-- hier stand vorher "Keyboard"

    ....

Section "Screen"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter" ## <-- hier stand vorher was anderes

    ## Eins von beiden, s. Punkt 2

    # "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

    # "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

    ....
```

Wennst des richtig g'mocht host samma glei feddig...

Epilog:

Schlussletztlich vergessen wir nicht den ATI-Treiber (fglrx) und falls benötigt das AGP-Kernelmodul (agpgart) in die Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 einzutragen, damit dieser beim Booten auch geladen werden; ein Codeschnippling dazu erspar ich mir jetzt.

Was allerdings auf gar keinen Fall fehlen darf ist der Eintrag des Users in die Gruppe "video" in der Datei /etc/group: 

```
video:x:27:root,equinox  ## mein user heisst equinox
```

Das wars dann, nur noch neu booten und dann mit 2 gekreuzten Fingern den X-Server anschmeissen...

Wenn noch was sollte, alles bitte hier in diesen Thread, Presente werden in Form von gültiger Währung oder Bier entgegengenommen  :Wink: 

Hier noch meine xorg.conf.

Ebenso dürft Ihr auch gerne mal hier und dort hin schauen.

Have phun with ATI ... jetzt erst recht!

Edit: Kernelkonfiguration geändert, bitte schaut da nochmal besonders hin!

----------

## Husky

is vielleicht ne dumme frage, aber muss das radeon dingen ausm kernel unbedingt ein modul sein? das fglrx nur als modul geht ist mir klar - muss das andere ding dann auch als modul?

----------

## zworK

Ich hab meine Karte auch mittlerweile mit dem neuen Treiber am Laufen. Jedoch brauch ich im Gegensatz zu deiner Kernel-Config Agpgart und intel_agp als Modul und DRI muß ganz raus sein.

OT :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> video:x:27:root,equinox  ## mein user heisst equinox
> ...

 

Dann sagt die vielleicht "Tikal" was   :Wink:  ?Last edited by zworK on Fri Jan 21, 2005 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b00gy

also bei mir macht DRI keinen unterschied...egal ob im kernel oder als modul oder gar net

habe nen intel-chipsatz (centrino) und eine ati radeon 9700 mobile

----------

## total_planlos

ausn kernel kann man alles was mit ati zu tun hat und /dev/agpgart und auch dri rausnehmen! das macht alles der neue treiber!!!!

----------

## NightDragon

ACHTUNG!

Wer 

```
    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

```

 in seiner Konfig stehen hat, der braucht /dev/agpgart nicht.

Allerdings jeder der hier ein "no" hat.

Aufzupassen ist auch, das manchmal der Treiber mit dem internen AGP nicht klar kommt. Dann das agpgart der Kernel verwenden inkl. passender Chipsatz.

Natürlich kanns auch genauso umgekehrt sein.

----------

## equinox0r

 *Husky wrote:*   

> is vielleicht ne dumme frage, aber muss das radeon dingen ausm kernel unbedingt ein modul sein? das fglrx nur als modul geht ist mir klar - muss das andere ding dann auch als modul?

 

bei ati leg ich meine hand nicht dafür ins feuer, sollte aber prinzipiell egal sein  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

*lach* @equinox0r ... jetzt bist du auch schon so vorsichtig bei ati wie ich *gg*...

----------

## TieferFeld

Tolle Howto  :Smile: 

Leider geht es bei mir nicht (wie immer). Meine ATI ist wahrseinlich idiotisch   :Crying or Very sad:   (oder ich)

Grüße.

----------

## equinox0r

 *zworK wrote:*   

> .. im Gegensatz zu deiner Kernel-Config Agpgart und intel_agp als Modul und DRI muß ganz raus sein.

 

 *total_planlos wrote:*   

> ausn kernel kann man alles was mit ati zu tun hat und /dev/agpgart und auch dri rausnehmen! das macht alles der neue treiber!!!!

 

hmm.. Warum meint ihr das? Oder ist das jetz bei den neuen Treibern dabei?

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Dann sagt die vielleicht "Tikal" was   ?

 

hmm .. auf Anhieb nicht. genauer?  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Der Grund dafür ist der, das der Treiber bzw. Xorg seine eigenen Routinen hat füür AGP und co...

Eigentlich könnte man auch MTRR rausnehmen, aber das lass ich wegen fbsplash im Kernel.

----------

## ohoiza

ich frag mich nur, warum du das xfree-radeon-dri-modul UND das fglrx-modul lädst... eins von beiden würd doch bereits ausreichen. von den möglichen inkompatibilitäten (mann, was für ein wort) zwischen den treibern mal ganz abgesehen...

lies mal _wedges radeon-faq, da steht eigentlich auch , dass man entweder die xorg-treiber oder die proprietären ati-treiber verwenden sollte.

----------

## hoschi

seit wann muss man im kernel einen ati-treiber aktivieren, der ist doch nur für alte xfree-versionen und soll auf keinen fall verwendet werden!

und es gibt keinen xorg-agpgart, entweder vom grakahersteller oder der aus dem kernel, welchen man nimmt dürfte nach meiner erfahrung egal sein (wobei man bei ati eher zum kernel tendiert, bei nvidia eher zu nvidia-eigenen...ich benütze den kernel-agpgart für meine nvidia karte, kann nichts negatives oder langsames feststellen)

----------

## equinox0r

ok langsam damit ich mitkomme ...

Was genau beinhaltet das Paket media-video/ati-drivers ?

Ich kanns bei mir momentan nicht nachvollziehen (nicht am Rechner), werde das am Wochenende aber mal ausgiebig testen.

So wie oben beschrieben funktionierts bei mir, Treiberkonflikte hab ich bisher nicht feststellen können.

Allerdings hab ich jetz noch ein kleines Verständnisproblem (@hoschi und ohoiza):

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> seit wann muss man im kernel einen ati-treiber aktivieren, der ist doch nur für alte xfree-versionen und soll auf keinen fall verwendet werden!
> 
> und es gibt keinen xorg-agpgart, entweder vom grakahersteller oder der aus dem kernel, welchen man nimmt dürfte nach meiner erfahrung egal sein (wobei man bei ati eher zum kernel tendiert ..

 

Also Du sagst DRM aus dem Kernel raus, im 2. Absatz steht du würdest es bei ATI nun doch aktivieren. Was jetz?  :Wink:  Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?

 *ohoiza wrote:*   

> ich frag mich nur, warum du das xfree-radeon-dri-modul UND das fglrx-modul lädst

 

Da x11-base/x11-drm mit 2.6er Kerneln nicht funktioniert und mir emerge einen hübschen Hinweis liefert dass ich das im Kernel aktivieren soll hab ich das auch gemacht, works for me  :Smile: 

@NightDragon: Läuft xorg bei Dir wenn Du DRM aus dem Kernel nimmst?

----------

## slyght

Hi!

Ich habe auch mal versucht die neuen Treiber zu installieren.

Ich habe bisher allerdings noch Xfree benutzt und wollte bzw vielmehr _muss_ in diesem Zuge auf Xorg umstellen.

Hab mich genau an die obige Beschreibung gehalten, aber wenn ich startx ausführe bekomme ich die Meldung:

No Screens found at 0:0

Woran kann das liegen und wie könnte ich das beheben?

----------

## equinox0r

Das ist bissl dürftig, poste doch mal dein Logfile (besser irgendwo online stellen, das frisst soviel Platz hier *g*)

----------

## hoschi

Ok, nochmal:

1. /dev/agpgart

Bei Nvidia ist es üblich diesen nicht zu aktivieren, da der Nvidia-Eigene recht gut sein soll. Allerdings unterstützt der Nvidia-Eigene nicht alle Chipsätze (z.B. KT880), dann nimmt man den Kernel-Treiber.

Einen Unterschied in der Performance/Stabilität, wie so oft berichtet wird, kann ich aber nicht feststellen, also bleibe ich beim AGPGART des Kernel  :Smile: 

Im zweifelsfall für den offenen Quellcode  :Wink: 

ATI-Nutzer sollten immer den Kernel AGPGART nutzen!

2. DRM für XFREE

Immer aus lassen, völlig veraltet, war schon zu Zeiten von Xfree 4.3 obsolet und wäre doppelt gemoppelt, zwei Grafikkartentreiber für eine Karte  :Wink: 

----------

## slyght

Sorry, hab den Fehler doch noch selbst gefunden.

Hab mir deine xorg.conf angeschaut und noch einen Fehler bei mir entdeckt.

2 Sachen hätt ich da allerdings doch noch:

- meine gdesklets verweigern für's erste ihren Dienst - schon jemand damit experimentiert?

- DRI läuft, aber nur halb so schnell wie ich eigentlich von meiner graka erwarte (hatte vorher allerdings auch schon solche Probleme)

Bsp: Q3A timedemo unter Win: >400fps und unter Linux so ca. 200 (gleiche cfg natürlich)

----------

## equinox0r

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Sorry, hab den Fehler doch noch selbst gefunden.
> 
> Hab mir deine xorg.conf angeschaut und noch einen Fehler bei mir entdeckt.

 

Was war es denn? Vielleicht sollte ich das oben mit angeben...

----------

## slyght

Ach, ich hab nur übersehen, dass ich beim Screen Device den Identifier aus der Device Section angeben muss (haben nicht überein gestimmt)

Als ich das "ATI Graphics Adapter" in der Device Section gesehen habe, dachte ich, der Punkt wär damit abgehakt  :Wink: 

Ansonsten prima howto

Achja noch was: Wollte nochmal bestätigen, dass Hoschi mit dem DRM Recht hat. Hab's bei mir aus dem Kernel genommen und DRI funktioniert trotzdem tadellos.

Zum Thema agpgart weiß ich allerdings immer noch nicht, was besser sein soll. Hab beides ausprobiert und keine Performanceunterschiede festgestellt.

Laut fglrxconfig soll man die Ati Treiber nehmen, laut Hoschi die vom Kernel. Kann da vielleicht jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen?

Ein Problem ist bei mir übrigens noch aufgetaucht:

Benutze fluxbox und kann mich neuerdings nicht mehr über kdm ausloggen. Wenn ich auf exit gehe, bekomm ich lediglich nen schwarzen screen anstatt des kdm *confused*

----------

## ohoiza

 *Quote:*   

> Da x11-base/x11-drm mit 2.6er Kerneln nicht funktioniert und mir emerge einen hübschen Hinweis liefert dass ich das im Kernel aktivieren soll hab ich das auch gemacht,

 wie hoschi bereits schrieb, kannst du das alles total weglassen, wenn du die ati-drivers verwendest... also:

```
[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

und emergen brauchst du auch nix anderes als ati-drivers.

 *Quote:*   

> works for me

 das will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten... aber bei der "qualität" der ati-treiber kann man sich fast sicher sein, dass bei irgendjemand inkompatibilitäten auftreten werden, wenn er nach deiner anleitung beide module einbindet... "und dann hamma s'gschiss"  :Wink: 

----------

## equinox0r

 *ohoiza wrote:*   

> ["und dann hamma s'gschiss" 

 

jetzt nicht mehr  :Smile: 

Schaut Euch bitte nochmal das Howto an, ich denke so ist das jetzt endgültig in einer vernünftigen Verfassung.

----------

## slyght

Ich würd noch zwei Sachen hinzufügen

1. Xorg-x11-6.8 sollte man vorher installiert haben

2. Beim agpgart reicht es nicht aus, das agpgart Modul an sich zu laden. Man muss zusätzlich noch das entsprechende Modul für seinen Chipsatz auswählen (wenn man agpgart aktiviert öffnen sich ja noch ein paar Punkte)

Wenn man nicht weiß, welchen man nehmen soll - lspci dürfte helfen. Ich habe mal den Fehler gemacht und dort ATI Chipset ausgewählt, weil ich ganz auf der ATI Schiene war. Der Chipsatz hat aber nichts mit der Graka zu tun, sondern mit dem Mainboard.

----------

## hoschi

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Ach, ich hab nur übersehen, dass ich beim Screen Device den Identifier aus der Device Section angeben muss (haben nicht überein gestimmt)
> 
> Als ich das "ATI Graphics Adapter" in der Device Section gesehen habe, dachte ich, der Punkt wär damit abgehakt 
> 
> Ansonsten prima howto
> ...

 

Ok, das mit DRM haben wir ja  :Smile: 

Zum AGPGART:

Nvidia-Nutzer haben meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach die freie Auswahl zwischen Kernel-AGPGART und dem im Nvidia-Binary-Treiber, Nvidia empfiehlt allerdings den Nvidia eigenen (näheres dazu kann man im Nvidia eigenen HowTo auf nvidia.com lesen). Ich bevorzuge selbst den Kernel-AGPGART bei meinem VIA-KT880 (man muss natürlich den passenden Treiber für seine Northbridge im Kernel auch aktivieren-> ist gleich darunter), weil der:

a) kein bisschen langsamer/schlechter ist

b) "offen"  :Wink: 

c) weil nvidia mein kt880 nicht unterstützt

ATi-Nutzer sollen laut ATi immer den Kernel-AGPGART nutzen, und sich nicht auf den im ATi-Treiber verlassen, der ATi-Treiber kann meines wissens allerdings auch den AGPGART ansprechen.

Mal eine andere Frage, PEG-System (PCI-Express for Graphics) haben ja gar keinen AGPGART, kann man das einfach im Kernel/Treiber des Grakaherstellers weg lassen?

----------

## ueymir

Moin!

Erst einmal Danke fuer das Howto und die Hinweise!

Jetzt zwei dumme Fragen, aber das vergebt ihr hoffentlich einem Neuling:

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ich noch opengl-update ati durchfuehren muss? Wie sieht das bei dem 2.6.10-r1 Kernel aus, ich habe kurz etwas ueber einen Patch gelesen, ist der noch noetig, wenn ja, ist das dieser (http://retech.hu/dblaci/fglrx-3.12.0-pci_find_class.patch)? Der scheint jedoch fuer die alte Treiber Version zu sein  :Sad: 

Das Howto kann ich bei mir ohne Probleme oder Fehlermeldungen durchfuehren, glxinfo gibt allerdings den Hinweis, dass Direct Rendering nicht aktiv sei (glxgears bestaetigt das).

Xorg 6.8.0, Kernel 2.6.10, Ati-drivers 8.8.25, Fglrx wird korrekt als Modul geladen, xorg.log zeigt keine Fehlermeldung, ich habe mich streng an das sehr verstaendliche Howto gehalten.   :Confused:  [/url]

----------

## hoschi

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

>  *ohoiza wrote:*   ["und dann hamma s'gschiss"  
> 
> jetzt nicht mehr 
> 
> Schaut Euch bitte nochmal das Howto an, ich denke so ist das jetzt endgültig in einer vernünftigen Verfassung.

 

schön  :Smile: 

ich will ja auch das atiler mit linux zocken können, kanonenfutter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slyght

ueymir: 

Das opengl-update ati wird afaik bei der xorg Installation durchgeführt.

Ich bekomme ziemlich am Ende die Meldung:

```
switching to ati opengl interface                                                [OK]
```

Last edited by slyght on Sun Jan 23, 2005 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thatsreal

Hi,

ich kann in der Kernel conf kein /dev//agpgard ändern weil da "---" vorsteht. ich nutzte xorg, hab  nen 2.6.9-r12 kernel (gentoo-dev-sources), ne 9600xt und als Chipsatz ein K8T800. /dev/agpgard existiert immoment, und ich lade keine module beim start. Kann ich das "---" einfach ignorieren und muss ich "UseInternalAGPGART" nun auf yes oder no setzten?

thatsreal

----------

## NightDragon

also das '----' kommt mir komisch vor.

da ist wa snicht so ganz okay.

Aber ignoriers mal und stell das useinternalAGPGART auf yes.

dann dürfts auch ohne das modul gehn.

Probiers einfach mal aus.

----------

## thatsreal

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> also das '----' kommt mir komisch vor.
> 
> da ist wa snicht so ganz okay.
> 
> Aber ignoriers mal und stell das useinternalAGPGART auf yes.
> ...

 

ja geht. Aber ich krieg nur 640x480, obwohl ich in der xorg.conf nur 1280x1024 und 1024x768 stehen hab. meine xorg.conf was iss da falsch? wenn ich ut2004 starten will kommt das er die Auflösung nicht hochsetzten könne, immerhin vor der Installation der Trieber stürtzte ut sofort wegen des fehlenden opengl ab.

thatsreal

----------

## Roller

Hallo zusammen,

gutes Howto, hat mir sehr geholfen. Bei mir ist allerdings KDE immer hängengeblieben, bis ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass sich die Treiber nicht mit den Framebuffer-Modulen vom Kernel vertragen. Rausgeschmissen -> funktioniert.

----------

## ueymir

Ich habe das opengl-update ati per Hand ausgefuehrt, weil xorg schon bei mir auf der Platte war und ich das nicht nochmal installieren wollte. Ati Treiber waren jedoch noch nie installiert, es ist eine frische Neuinstallation.

Es laeuft!

Vielleicht noch einen Hinweis ins Howto, dass Leute ohne Neuinstallation von xorg noch das opengl-update ausfuehren sollten, so fuer die ganz doofen  :Wink: 

Folgende Konfiguration ist ohne Probleme durch das Howto abgedeckt:

x Kernel 2.6.10-r1 (dev-sources, ohne irgendwelche Patches)

x Xorg 6.8.0

x Ati Treiber 8.8.25

x Ati Radeon Mobility 9700

x Asus M6Ne Notebook, fuer die, die es interessiert

x agpgart ist fest im Kernel

x Mainboard Chipsatz Treiber werden als Modul geladen

x Direct Rendering Manager ist nicht im Kernel

x Framebuffer ist fest im Kernel

x fglrx wird (nach den Chipsatztreibern) als Modul geladen

Vielleicht hilft das ja auch dem ein oder anderen weiter.  :Smile: 

Echt spitze hier die Leute im Forum, bin begeistert, vor allem vom Howto!

----------

## equinox0r

 *ueymir wrote:*   

> Echt spitze hier die Leute im Forum, bin begeistert, vor allem vom Howto!

 

Vielen Dank  :Smile: 

Ist doch immer wieder schön wenn sich Arbeit auch mal auszahlt.

Das Howto hab ich Deinem Vorschlag entsprechend noch erweitert, danke für den Hinweis   :Cool: 

----------

## equinox0r

 *Roller wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gutes Howto, hat mir sehr geholfen. Bei mir ist allerdings KDE immer hängengeblieben, bis ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass sich die Treiber nicht mit den Framebuffer-Modulen vom Kernel vertragen. Rausgeschmissen -> funktioniert.

 

Ich hab den Framebuffer im Kernel drin und bei mir funktionierts, s. auch Post von ueymir.

Allerdings hab ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen dass die beiden sich trotzdem beissen können, ist vielleicht von Konfiguration/Hardware/Software unterschiedlich.

----------

## Roller

Habt ihr den radeon-Framebuffer oder Vesa-Framebuffer?

----------

## thatsreal

Dieses howto hat mir nicht gehofen (vieleicht war ich auch nur zu dumm), aber auch so ists toll das jemand sich dran setzt und sowas schriebt!  

Ich hab einfach die Ati-drivers installiert, und fglrxconfig ausgeführt, die XFree86config-4 in xorg.conf umbenannt und den eintrag "Driver "Keyboard"" durch "Driver "kbd"" ersetzt. Jetzt gehts und ich kann endlich ut2004 unter linux zocken! 

Ich werde mich jetzt dran machen meine anderen Spiele ans laufen zukriegen und dann lösche ich ENDLICH windoof. 

thatsreal

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

also erst mal vorweg, ein Danke, die Anleitung hat bei mir super funktioniert.

Das Problem was ich jetzt habe ist dies das Portage :

```

x11-base/xorg-x11

media-video/ati-drivers 
```

bei einem world update wieder ein downgrade durchgeführt will

(auf den alten ati treiber und auf xorg-6.7)

Wenn ich das ganze in 

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

schreibe, dann habe ich bei der Liste der Pakte oben ein update auf 

```
 x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r4]
```

und weiter unten ein 

```
UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3 [6.8.0-r4]

```

Hat da schon jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt?

Oder wo könnte ich da einen Fehler gemacht haben??

Gruß Norbert

----------

## NightDragon

Hi!

Das Downgrade will er glaub ich nur machen wenn a) die alten treiber nicht gemaskt sind und b) die neuen nicht ungemaskt sind.

xorg-x11 muss damit niergends eingetragen werden.

also verusuchs mal ohne x11-base/xorg-x11 in der packages.unmask

@Roller:

der radeonfb macht soweit ich bei mir feststellen konnte, so einige Probleme.

Im gegensatz zum vesafb-tng

----------

## hoschi

 *Roller wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gutes Howto, hat mir sehr geholfen. Bei mir ist allerdings KDE immer hängengeblieben, bis ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass sich die Treiber nicht mit den Framebuffer-Modulen vom Kernel vertragen. Rausgeschmissen -> funktioniert.

 

Probiere mal VESAFB-TNG

----------

## nillsen

Hi,

wollte nur sagen, das mir das HowTo auch super geholfen hat. Bei meiner Readon 7500 Mobility kam ich mit dem fglrx-Treiber nicht weiter, da meine Karte das wohl nicht kann, mit radeon funktioniert es aber super!

Danke!

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

NightDragon hat geschriebe  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Downgrade will er glaub ich nur machen wenn a) die alten treiber nicht gemaskt sind und b) die neuen nicht ungemaskt sind. 
> 
> xorg-x11 muss damit niergends eingetragen werden. 
> ...

 

Das Problem lag hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285049

Gruß Norbert

----------

## NightDragon

Wieder so ein falsches Posting.

Ich sollte nicht mit 10 Tabs arbeiten *lol* (Firefox-Tabs!!! nicht das was ihr denkt *g*)

----------

## ossi

 :Wink: Last edited by ossi on Thu Mar 10, 2005 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ank666

So hab alles gemacht wie es hier erklärt wurde, zum Testen hab ich mal Suptertux gestartet,

aber sobald ich auf Opengl umschalte kann man nicht mal mehr mit der Maus navigieren, FPS < 5FPS.

Was mach ich jetzt?

----------

## equinox0r

sicher dass der (richtige) treiber geladen ist?

ich tät ja nur sagen genauer-problem also schick bitte noch ein paar infos sonst könn'n wa dir nich helfen..

----------

## NTK

Hier noch eine, vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtige, Ergänzung:

Wenn man den AGP-Treiber des Kernel als Modul kompiliert, ist es wichtig, das man diesen in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 vor dem fglrx Modul des Ati-Treibers einträgt. 

```
# For example:

# 3c59x

nvidia-agp

fglrx

```

Sonst hat man kein DirectRendering!! Es geht auch nicht, das man nachträglich ein modprobe (zb. modprobe nvidia-agp in meinem Falle) vor dem Starten von X in der Konsole macht und dann erst modprobe fglrx, das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung gewesen.

----------

## Manadh

Also bei mir läuft es jetzt, größtenteils dank dieser HOWTO! Wenn ihr wissen wollt, was ich wo, wie engestellt habe, dann Poste ich das gerne noch nach...  :Wink: 

MfG Manadh  :Laughing: 

EDIT: Mein System, bzw die GraKa: Radeon 9600 Pro von Sapphire, Gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r6, xorg 6.8.0-r4, ATI-drivers 8.8.25-r3!

----------

## slyght

Bitte noch dazu schreiben, dass man für die neuen ATI Treiber (8.10.19) mindestens Kernel 2.6.10 braucht. Ansonsten bekommt man beim Laden des fglrx Moduls folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

 

----------

## equinox0r

danke für den hinweis, wurde eingefügt  :Smile: 

----------

## Mezel

So ich hab ein problem und weiß nich worans liegt.....

mit der xorg.conf

bekomm ich folgenden Fehler:

no screens found

und hier is die Xorg.0.log

Help please...

----------

## SinoTech

n log taucht am Ende dieser Fehler auf:

```

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

```

Also stimmt evtl. die BusID nicht. Kommentier sie mal aus und probiere es dann wieder.

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    [...]

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e4a

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mezel

öhm s hat nix gebracht......

aber 01:00:0 sollte eigentlich stimmen

wie isn des mit dem "UseInternalAGPGART" wenn ich /dev/agpgart fest in kernel eincompilier muss ichs auf "no" setzen und wenn ich des als Modul mach muss es auf "yes" stehen oder andersrum?

----------

## SinoTech

Sorry, keine Ahnung. Bin auch eigentlich "nvida"-Nutzer  :Smile: 

Aber denke mal "UseInternelAGPGART" gibt an ob der AGP-Treiber des kernels genutzt wird oder der von ATI ... die Frage ist nur was unter "Internal" verstanden wird ... der Treiber des Kernels, oder der Treiber von ATI !?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## flash49

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Sorry, keine Ahnung. Bin auch eigentlich "nvida"-Nutzer 
> 
> Aber denke mal "UseInternelAGPGART" gibt an ob der AGP-Treiber des kernels genutzt wird oder der von ATI ... die Frage ist nur was unter "Internal" verstanden wird ... der Treiber des Kernels, oder der Treiber von ATI !?
> 
> 

 

Internal heißt, daß er den AGP-Treiber von den ATI-Treibern benutzt.

Btw.: Als Athlon64 Benutzer sollte man folgendes nicht vergessen, zusätzlich zum AGP-Treiber des Chipsatz (den ATI-Internen hab ich damit nicht getestet):

```
<M>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support 
```

----------

## krycek

bin grad am how-to 

und habe eine frage, muss ich unter /dev/agpgart auch ATI chipset support reintun? auch als module oder fix?

kann mir jemand schnell helfen?

lg k

\edit

hab jetzt den via chipset supprt drin, müsste so passen, bin aber noch immer mitten im howto, weil sich folgendes problem ergab:

```

 # fglrxconfig

bash: fglrxconfig: command not found

```

habe kernel-2.6.12 und eine ati radeon 9600 mobility das ganze aufn targa notebook

hilfe?!

vielen dank im voraus

----------

## krycek

problem bereinigt mit

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

lg k

----------

## Scumpeter

Bei mir wird der Befehl auch nicht gefunden.

Nach

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

gibts zwar fglrxinfo, aber noch immer kein fglrxconfig.

Ich habe eine Ati Mobility Radeon 9600 und 2.6.15er Kernel. Arch ist i686.

----------

## MrMarco

Ich finde auf der gesamten Platte kein fglrxconfig.

Ist das vielleicht in dem Package ati-drivers-extra drin?

----------

## flash49

 *MrMarco wrote:*   

> Ich finde auf der gesamten Platte kein fglrxconfig.

 

Bei dem neuen Treiber heißt das jetzt aticonfig und ist bei dem Treiber dabei.

Alle Installierten Ati-Tools liegen übrigens unter /opt/ati/bin .

----------

